# The Milkman - Juice Reviews



## method1 (4/8/15)

Disclaimer: The views expressed herein are subjective views etc ...

Company: The Milkman

Product Name: The Milkman




Reviewer: C'est moi

Mod: iStick 50w
Watts/Volts: 50w

Atomiser: Billow v2
Coil Resistance: 0.4, dual coil Kanthal A1 26g
Wicking Material: Japanese cotton, Dischem cotton pads!

Strength: 6mg
Blend: Max VG
Price: R 299 - (R9.90/ml!)
Website: bought from vapemob

Website blurb:

The Milkman has taken a warm, toasted fruit tart, thrown it into a blender with a dollop of delicious vanilla bean ice cream and a splash of fresh milk

Reviewer Notes:

First time I tried it, I hated it, harsh and tasteless.
Decided to let it steep for 10 days before trying again.
Same reaction this time.

There may be a slight hint of something milky in there, but that's being generous. Almost no flavour and yet manages to be unpleasant at the same time. Tried various wattages and couldn't get anything pleasant out of this juice.

The dripper is also not very effective in this bottle. Bottle also appears to not be entirely filled which seems to be a common complaint when googling. Might just be the shape of the bottle that makes it appear that way.

At this price point - severely disappointing, possibly disappointing at any price point.
A triumph of marketing over substance.

Similar to:

Handy Andy

Avoid if:

You have tastebuds.

Nom Rating:

blech : no nom at all

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/8/15)

Thanks for the review @method1
I too was very disappointed with this juice. The hype was great but all in all it was a huge disappointment.
The only difference in opinion we have is what it taste like. Why you know what handy andy tastes like is for you alone to know . to me however it simply tasted like warm vomit. Not a flavour i wanted to be reminded of.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Necropolis (4/8/15)

method1 said:


> Similar to:
> 
> Handy Andy
> 
> ...





Ahahaha nice no nonsense review. 

Also made me chuckle 

It's always a little disappointing when you drop lots of money on imported juice and it ends up not tasting good at all.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VapeSnow (4/8/15)

Can I take it off your hands?


This is the best eliquid I ever tasted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vapington (4/8/15)

Milkman isn't that bad lol. The 2 bottles I had were pleasant but it is a flavour I am no over. I think this flavour needs low noc to come through nicely to be honest. But all in all it isn't the best thing since sliced bread. The handy andy comment killed me haha


----------



## Cave Johnson (4/8/15)

I agree somewhat with the review. I didn't find it terrible but definitely bland compared to expectations, and that was on a dripper setup too.


----------



## huffnpuff (4/8/15)

Thanx method1, saved me some future disappointment there. I got the same for Loop Ninja, exactly to the point that I'd only need to copy/paste your above results for a review.


----------



## Tom (4/8/15)

I agree 100% on this review.... Milk Man was extremely disappointing. I was fooled by the hype too, and the constant selling out of it..... so I ordered 3 bottles. One bottle left....
It has been harsh and scratchy on the throat all along, in 6mg nic. Muted flavour too. 

Not on my re order list.... for sure. Not even for a discount.


----------



## shabbar (4/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> Thanks for the review @method1
> *simply tasted like warm vomit.* Not a flavour i wanted to be reminded of.






have you tasted cold vomit too ? lol

now i really don't want to try this juice.


----------



## Silver (4/8/15)

Thanks for the review @method1 
Bad reviews are difficult to write but add value. 
Lol, liked your comparison to Handy Andy

Have changed the thread title slightly to be consistent with other threads


----------



## Mike (4/8/15)

I honestly love how some people love this and others hate it. Taste is such a fascinating subject!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (4/8/15)

Mike said:


> I honestly love how some people love this and others hate it. Taste is such a fascinating subject!



Agreed @Mike

In my early days of vaping I remember @Tom always drumming his "taste is subjective" line. And I always agreed but thought there would be many juices that would be very popular and most would like them. I discovered this not to be the case. What some love, others absolutely hate. And vice versa. Must be difficult to be a juice manufacturer and try please everybody...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike (4/8/15)

@Silver something that I've been surprised about is thresholds. The difference between: Custard and egg, dairy and vomit (butyric acid), bakery cinnamon and fireballs, it varies from person to person. I had some friends taste a juice a while back, some couldn't taste cinnamon at all, others found it completely overpowering. Was really interesting to see the exact same thing be perceived in a similar but drastically different way between people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/8/15)

I too agree with this review.... the first time I tried it. I was honestly like WTF?

Today it's one of my favorites. We have this conversation many times in the store. It's one of those liquids. It's either for you, or it's not. Despite the mixed reviews, it remains one of our top sellers and we can't keep it on the shelves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## phanatik (4/8/15)

I agree @Silver
I remember when I started out vaping i could not stand all the deserts out there.
Now I crave them. I bought a bottle of Jack the Ripper of a colleague who absolutely hated it.
I am absolutely loving it. I do not think i would have enjoyed it in the beginning of my vape journey though,

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mitch (4/8/15)

Hahahahaha Handy Andy.... I didn't find my experience that bad at all. It's nothing I would write home about, I found the flavour bland, it was milky and there was strawberry in there somewhere I think, however I don't think i'd buy more considering there are better juices on the market.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/15)

Second biggest waste of money in a juice I have ever bought since I was born!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/8/15)

What is the first @Rob Fisher?


----------



## method1 (4/8/15)

Anecdotally - out of all the liquids I've sold on the classifieds so far - this has been the least popular, one half-hearted enquiry.
Also interesting to me is that every person I've actually met who has tried it didn't like it.

I wrote a similar review for the vapemob website, where this juice is rated 5 stars, I figure it's only fair people get to hear a different opinion when dropping R9.90/ml - but the review was never published (neither have any of my reviews on vapemob - all of which so far have been under 4 stars)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> What is the first @Rob Fisher?



Hehehe I knew that would be the next question. Motley Brew which is a coffee vape... worst tasting juice for me ever. 

The best coffee vape for me is still the Top-Q Coffee... it's not perfect and I'm still in search of a perfect coffee vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/8/15)

@huffnpuff, I also had the same experience when trying Loop Ninja on my Atomic. Tried it a week later on a Derringer and it's now tasting really good. I think it also needs a good steep. 

@Rob Fisher, never tried that juice and lucky I didn't. I also haven't come across a good coffee vape as yet. Wish someone would make one thou

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/8/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @huffnpuff, I also had the same experience when trying Loop Ninja on my Atomic. Tried it a week later on a Derringer and it's now tasting really good. I think it also needs a good steep.
> 
> @Rob Fisher, never tried that juice and lucky I didn't. I also haven't come across a good coffee vape as yet. Wish someone would make one thou



Philip Rocke's Creme de la Creme is really good. I'm also a big fan of Black flag Fallen. Both vapes that don't appeal to may other people.


----------



## VapeSnow (4/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe I knew that would be the next question. Motley Brew which is a coffee vape... worst tasting juice for me ever.
> 
> The best coffee vape for me is still the Top-Q Coffee... it's not perfect and I'm still in search of a perfect coffee vape.


I agree it's horrible. That's the only reason I took the juice of your hands. I almost vomited. It taste like burning ash.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vapington (4/8/15)

Milkman reminds me of 100s and 1000s haha


----------



## devdev (4/8/15)

I found the initial taste of Milkman to be a bit bland and somewhat of a fail. It also did not taste or look anything like milk, which I found a little disappointing. On @Yiannaki's advice I vaped half a bottle and persevered, and boy I am glad that I did.

Now it is one of my favorites for puffing away behind the PC - the flavor is subtle enough that it doesn't become too much, and the high VG mix makes awesome clouds. I have zero clue how you guys are tasting vomit (hot or cold) or handy andy (that ammonia throat hit we all love), but if you really dislike this juice then let me take it off your hands as in my view it is really unique - and I mean that in a really good way.

What you guys maybe want to try is lots of different builds to get the flavors to present just right. I have put this juice in the billow 2 and experienced some not-so-good flavors, replaced the build with something different and it got much, much better. I recommend vaping this with temp sensing as well, the flavors do change a lot with adjustment of temp and/or wattage, and 10 degress (or 5 watts) seems to make the difference between this being exceptional and it being flavorless.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Gizmo (4/8/15)

I personally really enjoyed this juice... Tasted like drinking milk to me, mild strawberry milk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapington (4/8/15)

7
Flavours you should be getting are poptart - as per pic which us a biscuit covered with icing and sprinkled with 100s and 1000s blended with milk and fresh strawberries


----------



## MetalGearX (4/8/15)

If only half of the juices out there tasted like what they are described as... it would be a brighter day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (4/8/15)

Wow so this juice is a real iphone4 type thing - "you're vaping it wrong"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (4/8/15)

Look what you started @method1 !!
Maybe that's their marketing genius - create a juice that tastes bad if not vaped in the correct way - and then it gets lots of publicity and gets people talking...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (4/8/15)

Silver said:


> Look what you started @method1 !!
> Maybe that's their marketing genius - create a juice that tastes bad if not vaped in the correct way - and then it gets lots of publicity and gets people talking...



Ja I feel bad for giving them more exposure - there's local stuff that absolutely slays this gunk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (4/8/15)

For my part.... if it does not taste right in my setup, then its a fail to me. I dont want to tweak it just for that one juice. Sorry, but there are too many other good juices out there, which dont need a special setup.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## skola (4/8/15)

I've tried this juice on countless builds in what i consider some of the best drippers and tanks - Derringer, Velocity, Zephyrus, Billow v2... Low ohms, high ohms, low watts, high watts... Same result every time. Dull, muted, nauseating flavour. Taste is indeed subjective.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/8/15)

I simply love Milkman! I have been through about 5 bottles in the last 2 months.

When i first vaped it, i felt very unsure. But it's one of those flavours that grow on you. The more I vaped it, the more i started to get the flavour. 

I have tried it in several nickel build configurations as well as on a dual kanthal 26G doge v2 at 0.4ohms and enjoyed it on both.

Its so fascinating to see how much tastes and preferences vary! and im glad it is so. If we all liked the same stuff, life would be boring  

PS - please forward any 3mg bottles to me. I would't want anyone to be vaping on vomit or handy andy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/8/15)

Your setups not going to do much for you. You could vape Milkman off of Cindy Crawfords lips... if you don't like it you're not going to like it. Some guys get the pop tart... others don't get it at all...

After the first initial run we weren't sure about the mixed opinions on whether or not it would come back. Since then it's gained a rather loyal following and oddly remains an enigma.

Sucks for those who's taste buds don't gel with it. This is the nature of juice. It just means there's more for those who's taste buds do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (4/8/15)

Ja. Just at 300/bottle and no samples available, it's good to get a variety of opinion besides the skewed reviews on vendor sites. I think my review has proven its not a 5 star review for a lot of people.


----------



## Oupa (4/8/15)

Very interesting review thread.

When I tasted whiskey for the first time as a youngster many moons ago I also thought it tasted like vomit! And today I am absolutely a full on whiskey snob. And the taste of whiskey is for me superior to any other alcoholic beverage (personal opinion) except maybe a good craft beer or red wine or white wine... ok I enjoy them all!

Point being... some of the best tasting products in the world need to grow on you first along with your taste buds/palate.

But then again there is personal taste and many people will never enjoy whiskey, just like many will never enjoy a certain juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (4/8/15)

I think the real issue with this juice is not the juice itself as i dont think its a bad tasting juice but the marketing point of view. Its branded as milk and when u vape it you get pop tart and thrown off, so its disappointed thinking this was not what you ideally wanted.

I dont think its the best juice i vaped but i still dont think its kuk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (4/8/15)

For me this has been an interesting juice. At first, I was extremely disappointed. Not quite vomit, but just completely "meh"... with a slight after taste of "kak".

Slightly more tolerable after 2 weeks of steeping. Today, I absolutely love the stuff. Top 5, desert island kinda love. Hard to explain it. It's also happened where previous ADV's now make me want to throw up. Milkman is certainly a unique flavour that I'd imagine to be hard to clone.

It taught me never to sell a juice immediately after trying, unless completely grossed out. I hope there's enough of us out there to warrant Rev continuing to bring this juice in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (5/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> Thanks for the review @method1
> I too was very disappointed with this juice. The hype was great but all in all it was a huge disappointment.
> The only difference in opinion we have is what it taste like. Why you know what handy andy tastes like is for you alone to know . to me however it simply tasted like warm vomit. Not a flavour i wanted to be reminded of.


With all the hype on this I expected mana from Heaven.Method1@ was right, marketing miracle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (7/8/15)

well...these guys are quite harsh with it (as harsh as the juice felt in my throat).... but it's exactly what I felt about it. Spot on commenting.

I am going to buy The Milk Man from One Hit Wonder soon, I had a chance to try a tank full of it.... and its way better IMHO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ashTZA (7/8/15)

I bought the stuff a few months back cause the carton looked cool.
Flavour tasted like licking any other cardboard box.
Then I tried the actual juice, on several setups; & the flavour was bland.
Got a hint of bitter fruity something nothingness in drippers, non-existent in tanks.
It did cloud out a room though. & gave a light burning sensation on the throat (just to let me know it actually had nic in it).

Let it steep for a month or 2 & was able to finish 3/4 of the bottle (only cause I had run out of anything else & was waiting for mail)
with an improved very subtle sweetness to flavour that was pleasant; but it was still about as boring as nun for a girlfriend.

I'm sure there are plenty of people who like the stuff; but anyone who gives it a 5star review is being too kind.

1 / 5

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/3/16)

Wow. It has been treating me pretty well. Not exactly something that grabs attention I admit. Perfect cure for them bad taste days. Due to that fact I always have some around. 

To me it is like a bread pudding drowned in milk. No aspecial vaping tek required. 

I got it without reading anything aboutit though. Must admit their blurb isnt exactly accurate. It is much more subtle and bland than described.


----------



## Schnappie (4/3/16)

Thought of treating myself to a bottle of this or churros...Think ima spend that 300 plus on something else now if its not that special. I am happy supporting local guys there has to be something exceptional for me to try a juice from abroad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> Thought of treating myself to a bottle of this or churros...Think ima spend that 300 plus on something else now if its not that special. I am happy supporting local guys there has to be something exceptional for me to try a juice from abroad




Skip both if looking for a treat. Churros iis a cinnamon avalanche. Try Torus from Rocket Sheep. The last word in pastry style juice. Phenomenal.


----------



## Schnappie (4/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Skip both if looking for a treat. Churros iis a cinnamon avalanche. Try Torus from Rocket Sheep. The last word in pastry style juice. Phenomenal.


Thanks will def have a look at it


----------



## rogue zombie (4/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> Thanks will def have a look at it


And personally I've always thought anything from the Suicide Bunny collections is special.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie (4/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> And personally I've always thought anything from the Suicide Bunny collections is special.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I am waiting for a certain supplier i mailed they should be getting suckerpunch and fight your fate in with the next order. Btw I copied that modified suckerpunch clone of yours and its incredible! I am a sucker for anything involving dragonfruit and I now make two bottles every 2nd weekend of this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (4/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> I am waiting for a certain supplier i mailed they should be getting suckerpunch and fight your fate in with the next order. Btw I copied that modified suckerpunch clone of yours and its incredible! I am a sucker for anything involving dragonfruit and I now make two bottles every 2nd weekend of this


Oh cool man, glad you like it 

Fight your Fate... nice

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> I am waiting for a certain supplier i mailed they should be getting suckerpunch and fight your fate in with the next order. Btw I copied that modified suckerpunch clone of yours and its incredible! I am a sucker for anything involving dragonfruit and I now make two bottles every 2nd weekend of this


Throw us a link there. I am a juice collector of note. Need them bottles.


----------



## Schnappie (4/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Throw us a link there. I am a juice collector of note. Need them bottles.


I think Vape King might still have some stock left though not in 0mg which I prefer. Vape Cartel will be bringing in more with the next order so I am waiting with baited breath

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> I think Vape King might still have some stock left though not in 0mg which I prefer. Vape Cartel will be bringing in more with the next order so I am waiting with baited breath


I accidentally got some "zero" juice a while ago. Felt like I was going crazy and didnt know why until I filled the tank with the next one and had my head spinning lol.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/3/16)

EHHH WHUT?!

On my third bottle of Milkman. The flavor has been changing... It is still milky but it gets sweeter every day. Like sweetened milk with a hint of berries. 

I hope it doesnt change much more I liked it all thick and plain but still good. 

Yup last toot was more like ice cream. 

Weep.


----------



## Zakariya Baker (11/4/16)

I tasted it once in a friends setup. I've been wanting it ever since but I need a local similar vape, imports aren't close to affordable


----------



## brotiform (15/4/16)

Special thanks to @CloudmanJHB for my juices , service with a smile.

I have only tried Churrios thus far and my thoughts as follows :

The Milkman Churrios 3mg

Apparatus : Rolo RX200 , Crius V3 wicked with Japanese cotton and coils are fused claptons at 25ID. Resistance is approx 0.4. 

Vaping this currently between 50-55w on my setup.

The flavour is pure milk tart to me. Smooth creamy pull with a little throat hit.
Exhale is subtle cinnamon and custard pastry. Honestly can't say much more than Milk Tart. 

I love the fact that the cinnamon is subtle and comes through smoothly , unlike The Belt by Orion which i found overpowering.

I am enjoying it thus far, the packaging is cool but the dripper sucks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (15/4/16)

brotiform said:


> Special thanks to @CloudmanJHB for my juices , service with a smile.
> 
> I have only tried Churrios thus far and my thoughts as follows :
> 
> ...



Only a pleasure bud ! Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bennett (7/5/16)

Bought the milkman today from Vape King, 
First half of the tank on 24w tasted like nothing, on 36w now and loving it. 
Tastes like white icing sugar


----------



## brotiform (7/5/16)

I get strawberry pops from it at 50w


----------

